# Quad Insurance??



## SteelEd (Apr 6, 2001)

Can anyone tell me if ATV insurance covers it when you are on the ice? I wouldn't think ATV insurance would be like car insurance since their purpose is for "off-road" use. I tend to think that a quad would be covered should it go through the ice, but I am not 100% sure.

Thanks in advance for inupt.

Ed


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You should check with your carrier, but my snowmobile and Quad insurance covers me on lakes.


----------



## vanmarley (Oct 6, 2011)

ignore this post...


----------



## vanmarley (Oct 6, 2011)

sorry about this


----------



## vanmarley (Oct 6, 2011)

not going well today


----------



## vanmarley (Oct 6, 2011)

not sure how many of these there are going to be...


----------



## vanmarley (Oct 6, 2011)

well, I'm glad that's over.


----------



## vanmarley (Oct 6, 2011)

edit


----------

